# [xorg migration 1.5] j'ai peur ![resolu]

## BENJI

Salut,

Voilà un moment que je n'avais pas eu le temps de mettre mon arbre à jour (il y a des moments je me demande même si ce n'est pas une meilleure idée de ne toucher à rien quand ça marche... bref).

J'ai un max de paquet mais surtout j'ai trouvé le doux message d'eselect news (je connaissais pas cet outil d'ailleurs et j'avoue qu'il est très bien et surtout très efficace).

```
ataualpa ben # eselect news read 2009-04-06-x_server-1_5

2009-04-06-x_server-1_5

  Title                      Migration to X.org Server 1.5

  Author                     Remi Cardona <remi@gentoo.org>

  Author                     Christian Faulhammer <fauli@gentoo.org>

  Posted                     2009-04-06

  Revision                   1

A lot of changes regarding device recognition and use by the X server

have been introduced in the 1.5 update.  As that version is going

stable on all architectures, users should read the upgrade guide [0]

before actually updating the package.

[0] http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml
```

J'ai regardé le guide et franchement... j'ai rien compris.

Je me suis donc dirigé sur le forum pour voir la casse chez les autres... et entre les clavier pas reconnu et les écrans noirs là j'ai pris peur... on est plus en 1999 qu'en même !

Donc ma question est simple. J'ai un vieux PC qui tourne encore avec de la sd ram une carte nvidia qui fait parti de la liste des reliques du driver nvidia et j'ai surtout pas beaucoup de temps pour faire cette mise à jour. Alors pouvez-vous me guider pas à pas... parce que là même avec le guide je vois pas par où commencer !Last edited by BENJI on Mon Jun 29, 2009 12:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nico_calais

Y a pas à avoir peur   :Wink: 

Le truc qui peut pauser problème, c'est evdev. Si tu l'utilises pour gérer ton clavier et ta souris, pas de problème

Si tu n'utilise pas evdev ou ne veux pas utiliser evdev, tu dois compiler xorg-server avec le use flag "-hal"

```
USE="-hal" emerge xorg-server
```

----------

## Temet

Euh perso je suis plus que gêné par ce changement... mon affichage est devenu lent!

Genre je fais ALT+F2, je vois maintenant la fenêtre apparaître sans les décorations (la barre en haut et le tour de la fenêtre quoi) et les déco arrivent après dans la foulée. Bon, ça se fait en 0.2 sec mais ça se voit et c'est moche.

J'ai l'impression aussi que le scrolling dans Firefox est encore plus lent qu'avant (et pourtant c'est déjà bien lourd).

... bref, je n'aime vraiment pas du tout ce changement!

Pis c'est de la merde quoi, faut le dire! Avant je branchais n'importe quelle souris elle était reconnue sans que je ne fasse rien, ça marchait très bien... maintenant je branche une souris USB il ne se passe rien... c'est quoi cette merde???

----------

## BENJI

bon... je suis pas vraiment rassuré

y a t-il un moyen de contourner cette mise à jour ?

comment savoir si j'utilise evdev ?

----------

## nico_calais

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Euh perso je suis plus que gêné par ce changement... mon affichage est devenu lent!
> 
> Genre je fais ALT+F2, je vois maintenant la fenêtre apparaître sans les décorations (la barre en haut et le tour de la fenêtre quoi) et les déco arrivent après dans la foulée. Bon, ça se fait en 0.2 sec mais ça se voit et c'est moche.
> 
> J'ai l'impression aussi que le scrolling dans Firefox est encore plus lent qu'avant (et pourtant c'est déjà bien lourd).
> ...

 

Ah ben merde...J'ai fait la mise à jour sur un portable et un poste fixe. J'ai pas ces soucis.

----------

## BENJI

Comme quoi il n'y a pas de science exacte!

Sinon j'avais toujours deux questions sur le feu et besoin d'un bon coup de main.

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> bon... je suis pas vraiment rassuré
> 
> y a t-il un moyen de contourner cette mise à jour ?
> 
> comment savoir si j'utilise evdev ?

 

car justement... il semblerait que je n'utilise pas evdev alors que faut-il faire ?

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ emerge -s evdev

Searching...

[ Results for search key : evdev ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

      Latest version available: 2.1.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 271 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Generic Linux input driver

      License:       xf86-input-evdev
```

J'ai donc lancé un 

```
sudo USE="-hal" emerge -av xorg-server
```

mais il y a autre chose qui coince on dirait !

```
!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/package.mask:

# Markus Meier <maekke@gentoo.org> (18 Jan 2009)

# mask these versions for a smooth upgrade of x11-libs/qt-4.4.2 wrt bug #248038.

- x11-libs/qt-4.3.3 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Je vois du Qt-4 il est vrai que je suis toujours sous kde3.5.

Que faut-il faire ?

----------

## Temet

Bah j'ai eu des emmerdes avec mon Desktop et mon Laptop...

----------

## swilmet

Moi c'est mon touchpad qui foire... Heureusement je l'utilise pas très souvent.

----------

## nonas

Sur ma station c'est le basculement de X vers un tty qui freeze la machine et j'ai toujours pas trouvé pourquoi  :Sad: 

----------

## brubru

Salut.

Un petit conseil, concernant nvidia et xorg-server-1.5:

Si tu est en drivers legacy (nvidia-96.xx), la version stable (96.43.09) provoque des erreurs de rendu des fontes avec wine (winecfg) et un peu avec firefox. Une petite recherche sur le bugzilla (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=265260) m'a amené à la version (96.43.11) qui résoud le problème.

Voilà.

Bruno

----------

## BENJI

ah merci ça me sera utile puisqu'effectivement j'utilise le même driver

```
Latest version installed: 96.43.09
```

Sais-tu me dire comment contourner mon pb d'emerge de xorg-server

car je viens de lancer un

```
USE="-hal" emerge -av xorg-server
```

et voilà le message qu'il me retourne sans rien compiler !

 *Quote:*   

> !!! The following installed packages are masked:
> 
> - dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3 (masked by: package.mask)
> 
> /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/package.mask:
> ...

 

----------

## brubru

Je dirais que ce message d'erreur n'a rien avoir avec xorg-server... c'est au niveau de Qt4 et son bindings python (PyQt4).

Tu as un paquets qui réclame PyQt4-4.3.3 et qt4.4.3.3 et ceux-ci sont masqués. c'est bizarre car ils ne sont plus dans portage:

```

$ eix --exact qt 

[U] x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:  

   (3)   [M]3.3.8-r4 3.3.8b-r1

   (4)   4.4.2 ~4.5.0

$ eix --exact PyQt4

* dev-python/PyQt4

     Available versions:  ~4.4-r1 4.4.4-r1 4.4.4-r2 ~4.4.4-r3 {X dbus debug doc examples opengl qt3support svg webkit}

```

Cela peut venir de ta configuration: qt4 masqué manuellement...

qt3 et qt4 peuvent être installé en même temps, et kde3.5 devrait uniquement dépendre de qt3 et ignorer qt3.

Bruno

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USE="-hal" emerge -av xorg-server
> ```
> ...

 

Deux remarques :

1. En procédant d'une manière aussi crade, il y a de fortes chances que ton prochain upgrade ramène quand même le flag "hal" à l'insu de ton plein gré  :Wink: 

La manière propre est d'utiliser le fichier /etc/portage/package.use ...

2. deuzio, si par la suite tu décidais quand-même d'utiliser hal, tu devrais recompiler avec le flag.

L'astuce, c'est de compiler avec le flag "hal" et de rajouter l'option suivante dans la Section "ServerFlags" de ton xorg.conf :

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"
```

De cette manière, tu conserves la possibilité "hal" pourlecazou mais tu forces xorg à utiliser ta config habituelle sans rien changer.

Pour expérimenter l'une ou l'autre approche, il suffit dès lors simplement de jouer avec l'option AutoAddDevices

Pour les problèmes qt4, comme le signale brubru, ces versions ne sont même plus dans portage.

Tu peux trouver les paquets qui les réclament en faisant 

```
equery d qt-4.3.3

equery d PyQt4-4.3.3
```

----------

## BENJI

Voilà le résultat de equery ! A part vlc je sais pas d'où le reste sort !

```
ataualpa ben # equery d qt-4.3.3

[ Searching for packages depending on qt-4.3.3... ]

app-crypt/qca-2.0.0-r2 (>=x11-libs/qt-4.2.0:4)

app-text/poppler-bindings-0.8.7 (qt4? =x11-libs/qt-4.3*)

dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3 (=x11-libs/qt-4.3*)

games-emulation/dboxfe-0.1.3 (x11-libs/qt:4)

media-video/vlc-0.9.8a (qt4? =x11-libs/qt-4.3*:4)

                       (skins? =x11-libs/qt-4.3*:4)

x11-libs/qscintilla-2.1-r1 (qt4? =x11-libs/qt-4.3*:4)

ataualpa ben # equery d PyQt4-4.3.3

[ Searching for packages depending on PyQt4-4.3.3... ]

dev-python/pynotifier-0.7.0 (qt4? dev-python/PyQt4)

dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.1 (qt4? dev-python/PyQt4)

media-video/subdownloader-2.0.7 (dev-python/PyQt4)
```

Qu'est-ce que je dois faire ?

Sinon je te rassure "USE=..." c'est pas mon genre d'installer ça comme ça par contre pour un essai (-av) c'est bien pratique !

Je suivrai ton conseil pour l'option false. J'ai retrouvé dans tes explications un petit peu de ce que j'avais entrevu dans le guide de migration. Merci pour ton résumer il est tout ce qu'il y a de plus clair !

----------

## BENJI

Est-ce que je peux pas tout simplement commencer par désinsitaller les deux paquet qui bloquent ?

qt-4.3.3

PyQt4-4.3.3

----------

## CryoGen

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Est-ce que je peux pas tout simplement commencer par désinsitaller les deux paquet qui bloquent ?
> 
> qt-4.3.3
> 
> PyQt4-4.3.3

 

Mets les à jour  :Smile: 

Les versions 4.3.x ne sont même plus dans l'arbre   :Laughing: 

----------

## BENJI

Je ne doute pas que ce que tu me dis sois la solution mais j'avoue ne pas comprendre concrètement ce que tu me demandes de faire ?

La mise à jour est bloque, ça ne change rien

```
ataualpa ben # emerge -av x11-libs/qt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2  USE="glib iconv qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -doc -pch" 102,858 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1  USE="iconv mysql qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug -firebird -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3  USE="accessibility cups dbus glib qt3support tiff -custom-cxxflags -debug -mng -nas -nis -pch -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2  USE="accessibility -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2  USE="qt3support -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1  USE="webkit -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-4.4.2 [4.3.3] USE="opengl -dbus -qt3support* (-accessibility%*) (-cups%*) (-debug%) (-doc%) (-examples%) (-firebird%) (-gif%*) (-glib%) (-jpeg%*) (-mng%) (-mysql%*) (-nas%) (-nis%) (-odbc%) (-pch%) (-png%*) (-postgres%) (-sqlite%) (-sqlite3%) (-ssl%*) (-tiff%*) (-xinerama%) (-zlib%*)" INPUT_DEVICES="(-wacom%)" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] x11-libs/qt-core ("x11-libs/qt-core" is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.3)

[blocks b     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 ("<=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-4.4.0:4 ("<x11-libs/qt-4.4.0:4" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1)

Total: 13 packages (1 upgrade, 12 new), Size of downloads: 102,858 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.
```

A vrai dire, je ne comprends plus rien, comment faut-il gérer ce genre de problème. Je suis complètement bloqué, je n'ose rien faire car je ne comprend même pas mon problème. Si l'un d'entre vous pouvait m'aider à arrêter de m'en faire une montagne ce serait vraiment très sympa.

Comment faut-il lire ce message ?

4 paquets sont bloqués mais à cause de qui, pourquoi ça j'arrive pas à me débrouiller tout seul pour le comprendre !

Ensuite sont-ils nécessaire... je ne sais même pas le dire. Ma machine est vieille, les temps de compilation sont long donc j'évite de partir dans tous les sens !

```
Total: 78 packages (65 upgrades, 12 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 297,882 kB

Conflict: 4 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    media-libs/mesa required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kopete-3.5.9', 'nomerge')

    media-libs/mesa required by ('installed', '/', 'games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1', 'nomerge')

    media-libs/mesa required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1', 'nomerge')

    (and 17 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-crypt/qca-2.0.0-r2', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.3.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    =x11-libs/qt-4.3* required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3', 'nomerge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/package.mask:

# Markus Meier <maekke@gentoo.org> (18 Jan 2009)

# mask these versions for a smooth upgrade of x11-libs/qt-4.4.2 wrt bug #248038.

- x11-libs/qt-4.3.3 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

```
cat /etc/portage/package.mask

#>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9700

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-97.0.0

<=media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r20

=media-video/vlc-0.9.0
```

----------

## brubru

Salut.

1.

Quelle est ta version de portage ? (emerge --info)

Les dernières versions gèrent les blocks de façon quasi-automatique dans certains cas.

Un petit emerge -1av portage est une bonne idée avant de mettre un système complet à jour.

2.

le paquet qt4 a été divisé en plusieurs partie qt4-core, qt4-gui... à partir de la version 4.4 je crois, d'où les blocages avec qt-4.3. Si portage ne résous pas les blocks tous seul, le plus simple est de virer qt-4.4.3 manuellement et de laisser emerge world installer qt-4.4. Attention aux problèmes de dépendances avec les autres applis qt-4 qui risquent de ne plus marcher le temps de la mise à jour.

3.

Si tu utilise vlc (d'après le package.mask), l'interface graphique est passée de wxWindows a Qt4 aux alentours de vlc-0.8.6. D'où la dépendance de Qt4. Si tu n'en veux pas tu peut toujours désactiver le USE qt4 pour vlc mais tu n'auras plus d'interface graphique. Après il y a peut-être d'autres applications qui dépendent de Qt4.

4.

Je pense que tu pourrais aussi bloquer (masquer) la mise à jour de Qt4, mais portage gère mal les versions de programmes installés mais plus dans l'arbre portage. Il y aura un message d'erreur et c'est pas sùr qu'il arrive à résoudre l'arbre des dépendances (comme actuellement).

Bruno.

----------

## BENJI

Voilà, j'ai l'impression que portage est à jour :

```
ataualpa ben # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-TM-_CPU_1300MHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 21 Apr 2009 05:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/mnt/oasis/gentoo_package"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/armagetron /usr/portage/local/layman/pro-audio /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa apache2 berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdread encode fortran fr gd gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde lirc midi mp3 mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection samba sdl session simplexml spl ssl sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x86 xml xml2 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa vmware"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## BENJI

la compile est terminée et au final il n'y a eu aucun blocage...

Au démarrage xdm ne se lance plus.

un startx me lance KDE mais la souris et le clavier sont inutilisables... pratique pour l'éteindre ensuite.

Une idée ?

----------

## brubru

Qu'indique /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?

----------

## BENJI

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ tail -30 /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

```

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

 

As-tu emergé xf86-input-evdev ?

Que donne grep INPUT_DEVICES /etc/make.conf  :Question: 

----------

## BENJI

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ grep INPUT_DEVICES /etc/make.conf

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

ben@ataualpa ~ $ emerge -s xf86-input-evdev

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xf86-input-evdev ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

      Latest version available: 2.1.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 271 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Generic Linux input driver

      License:       xf86-input-evdev
```

evdev n'est pas installé c'est juste.

faut-il faire plus que 

```
emerge -av xf86-input-evdev
```

Faut-il que ce paquet soit dans world ?

----------

## Trapamoosch

Pour que evdev soit installé automatiquement, il te faut cette ligne dans ton /etc/make.conf :

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

Et ensuite fais un :

```
emerge -NDau xorg-server
```

Ça devrait tout remettre en place.

----------

## BENJI

Dans mon make.conf il y avait 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

que j'ai remplacé par 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

Petite précision je suis au boulot et je fais tout par ssh.

Je n'ai donc pas d'écran en face de moi pour vérifier que tout fonctionne bien !

J'ai donc lancé en ligne de commande un "startx".

Dont voici les log :

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ tail -30 /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.3

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
```

Clavier et souris semblent bien fonctionner, une chose m'inquiète cependant

```
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us" 
```

us ?? comment mettre fr ?

Enfin, je n'ai pas de section ServerFlags dans mon xorg.conf pour appliquer le conseil de ghoti, est-ce normal ? Faut-il la créer ?

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> L'astuce, c'est de compiler avec le flag "hal" et de rajouter l'option suivante dans la Section "ServerFlags" de ton xorg.conf :
> 
> ```
> Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us" 
> ```
> ...

 

Si tu veux garder ton ancienne config, cela ne te concerne pas !  :Wink: 

Pour satisfaire ta curiosité, la config via HAL se fait dans des fichiers situés dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy mais je n'insiste pas vu que ça ne t'intéresse pas  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Enfin, je n'ai pas de section ServerFlags dans mon xorg.conf pour appliquer le conseil de ghoti, est-ce normal ?

 

Oui, si tu n'as défini aucune option (man xorg.conf !)

 *Quote:*   

> Faut-il la créer ?

 

A ton avis ?  :Razz: 

----------

## BENJI

Voilà ce que j'ai ajouté :

```
Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "AutoAddDevices"   "False"

EndSection
```

puis pour vérifier

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/ben/.serverauth.29000

xauth: (stdin):2:  unknown command "cc07304905717cc2f8361bf9b4518a6a"

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 i686

Current Operating System: Linux ataualpa 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 #2 Tue Oct 21 20:54:26 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  09:57:51AM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr 28 14:46:34 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: miPointerGetMotionEvents

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

expected keysym, got dead_currency: line 501 of fr

expected keysym, got dead_belowcomma: line 509 of fr

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

xset:  bad font path element (#23), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

kbuildsycoca running...
```

J'ai pas mal de failed to load non ?

Et dans les logs voilà ce que ça donne :

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ tail -30 /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
```

ça n'a pas tout règlé encore je pense non ?

----------

## DidgeriDude

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Dans mon make.conf il y avait 
> 
> ```
> INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
> ```
> ...

 

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Voilà ce que j'ai ajouté :
> 
> ```
> Section "ServerFlags"
> 
> ...

 

Ça me semble contradictoire ! Si tu rajoutes l'option AutoAddDevices, alors il te faut garder les options mouse et keyboard étant donné que tu demandes explicitement à Xorg de les utiliser !!

Rien ne t'empêche par contre d'avoir dans ton /etc/make.conf :

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

puis 

```
emerge -uDvN world
```

----------

## brubru

Bon pour les modules qui ne se chargent pas:

- il faut recompiler tous les modules qui dépendent de xorg-server comme l'indique le guide de mise à jour vers xorg-server-1.5 (cf autre poste).

- de mémoire, freetype n'existe plus car il y a des fontes 'builtins' dans le serveur -> à enlever de xorg.conf

- de plus, xorg-server charge plein de modules par défaut (voir début du log), donc on peut faire le ménage dans la section "Module"  de xorg.conf (j'ai juste Load "v4l").

Pour le clavier/souris.

Comme tu n'utilise pas hal et que l'ajout automatique des périph est désactivé, tu dois avoir une section "InputDevice" chaque périph.

Dans cette section, Driver fait référence aux modules installés grâce à la variable INPUT_DEVICES du make.conf, soit evdev, mouse et kbd/keyboard.

Donc si tu utilise evdev -> Driver "evdev" sinon Driver "mouse" ou "kbd".

Attention, la config entre evdev et les autres modules n'est pas identique. Par exemple evdev préfère Option "XkbModel" "evdev".

Il faut peut-être aussi ajouter Option "Device" "/dev/input/eventX" ( ou le fichier /dev/input/by-*/*-event-[mouse|kbd] qui va bien)

Après evdev détecte plein de trucs tous seul (sauf le keymap) donc on peut enlever certaine options comme Protocol, ZAxisMapping...

Bruno.

----------

## BENJI

Je viens d'ajouter keyboard et mouse à mon INPUT_DEVICES et j'ai relancé emerge world.

C'est en cours.

Voici mon fichier xorg.conf.

De ce que me dit brubru j'ai du  ménage à y faire.

```
Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "xtrap"

        #Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection
```

De plus si je comprends bien "keyboard" n'a rien à faire dans mon INPUT_DEVICES ce devrait plutôt être "kbd" à la place. Pourant ça marchait très bien comme ça avant ! Enfin pour les modules à recompiler "kbd" n'en fait pas parti ! ! !

```
ataualpa ben # qlist -IC x11-drivers

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware
```

----------

## brubru

non, le paquet s'appelle bien xf86-input-keyboard d'où le INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard" mais il installe un module "kbd". C'est cela qui est référencé comme "Driver" dans xorg.conf:

```

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2::installed

    /usr

    /usr/lib

    /usr/lib/xorg

    /usr/lib/xorg/modules

    /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input

    /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

```

----------

## BENJI

La souris fonctionne ainsi que le clavier par contre kdm ne se lance plus au démarrage.

La gentoo démarre en ligne de commande.

L'environnement graphique se lance sans problème avec un startx.

Il manque bien quelque chose mais je ne sais pas quoi !

Une idée ?

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu configuré xdm ?

----------

## BENJI

kdm fonctionnait avant ma migration vers xorg-server 1.5.

J'ai refait un emerge de kdm mais ça n'a rien changé.

Il est vrai que sous /etc/X11/ je n'ai pas de répertoire xdm.

Rien d'étonnant puisqu'il n'est pas installé : 

```
*  x11-apps/xdm

      Latest version available: 1.1.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 392 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org xdm application

      License:       xdm
```

Puis j'ai été voir dans /etc.conf.d/xdm et effectivement la variable DISPLAYMANAGER était égale à xdm au lieu de kdm. Je l'ai modifié je verrai ce soir si kdm fonctionne de nouveau. Merci pour m'avoir mis sur la piste.

Un dernier point je voudrais mettre mon xorg.conf au clair.

Donc dans les log voici les erreurs qui remontent :

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed
```

les warning :

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ grep "(WW)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(WW) NVIDIA(0):

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(WW) NVIDIA(0):
```

les probed :

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ grep "(\-\-)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] rev 163, Mem @ 0xde000000/0, 0xd0000000/0, 0xddc80000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.25.00.37.27

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce4 Ti 4200 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): External Single Link TMDS

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (89, 87); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
```

les from config files :

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ grep "(\*\*)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

(**) Not automatically adding devices

(**) FontPath set to:

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEvents" "false"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled
```

les default setting

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ grep "(\=\=)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 29 07:30:44 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
```

Y a t-il besoin d'y faire le ménage ou tous ces messages sont normaux ?

----------

## BENJI

kdm se lance maitnenant ainsi que kde.

Le seul défaut que je remarque c'est que l'écran "parfois" ne se rafraichit pas au niveau de certain police. Ce qui visuellement transforme le text en coulure d'encre. Par exemple sur le forum toute les parties écrite en vert en [code] sont illisibles. Seul un défilement vertical remet les choses en place.

Qu'est-ce qui dans ma config peut générer se phénomène ?

----------

## BENJI

 :Question:   :Confused: 

----------

## USTruck

Oui mais non .....

La migration vers xorg 1.5 EXIGE hal et evdev

Ajoute dans make.conf "INPUT_DEVICES=evdev" et surtout dans le use aussi "USE=evdev hal"

Si tu utilise un clavier/souris sur usb, je conseille aussi l'ajout de 'usb' au use

Faire un emerge -uDNav world pour voir puis itou sans le av

Quand HAL a été mis a jour, modifier le fichier /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi

Dans les dernières lignes tu trouves :

<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">be</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

La ligne en gras, change "be" par ton code clavier. Relance hald (/etc/init.d/hald restart) et au besoin le serveur xorg 

Ton clavier auras la bonne config.

Rem: oui je sais, il faut normalement copier le fdi dans /etc/hal/policy..... puis le modifier. Fait jamais comme tout le monde je sais.

----------

## USTruck

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> kdm se lance maitnenant ainsi que kde.
> 
> Le seul défaut que je remarque c'est que l'écran "parfois" ne se rafraichit pas au niveau de certain police. Ce qui visuellement transforme le text en coulure d'encre. Par exemple sur le forum toute les parties écrite en vert en [code] sont illisibles. Seul un défilement vertical remet les choses en place.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui dans ma config peut générer se phénomène ?

 

Perso, lors de mise-à-jour je fais toujours : emerge -uDN world --with-bdeps y

Ca met très souvent une série de paquet a jour alors qu'ils n'étaient pas dans la liste par -u et très souvent en rebuild d'ailleurs

que je fais suivre par un emerge --depclean et enfin un  revdep-rebuild

Si tu n'as pas fait de depclean depuis un certain temps, tu auras certainement une erreur avec gcc (il enlève gcc4.2) dans console taper : gcc-config -l

puis un gcc-config -f x (x = numero de la liste, par default y en n'a qu'un)

----------

## BENJI

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ajoute dans make.conf "INPUT_DEVICES=evdev" et surtout dans le use aussi "USE=evdev hal"
> 
> Si tu utilise un clavier/souris sur usb, je conseille aussi l'ajout de 'usb' au use
> ...

 

evdev ne faisait pas partie de mon use.

Je l'ai ajouté.

Lancer un emerge -DuvaN world

Mais rien ne nécessitait une mise à jour.

En ajoutant --with-bdeps y !

21 paquets nécessites une mise à jour dont perl-core klibc et cmake sont terminés ainsi que le depclean et le revdep--rebuils.

Je verrai le résultat sur mon écran ce soir mais je doute être sortit d'affaire !

J'ai lu le man de emerge mais j'ai pas compris ce qu'apporte l'option "--with-bdeps y".

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer en deux mots.

Ce qui est certain, c'est que depuis la mise à jour de xorg mon système est devenu très instable l'écran se fige très rapidement puis il est impossible de basculer sur un écran virtuel en ligne de commande à l'aide du clavier, avec freevo le lancement de certaines vidéos plante littéralement ma machine... quelle régression vivement les jours meilleurs.Last edited by BENJI on Wed May 13, 2009 9:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

evdev ne doit pas être dans le USE mais dans INPUT_DEVICES...

----------

## BENJI

C'est ce qui me semblait bien avoir lu... de toute façon il y était déjà donc ça ne change rien.

----------

## razer

Syouplait, arrêtez de critiquer Xorg 1.5.

Si les symptômes persistent, je vous conseille d'installer la 1.6, déjà présente sur Ubuntu. Je vous assure qu'après vous allez adorer la 1.5

On arrête pas le progrès  :Smile: 

----------

## BENJI

Tu fais comment ?

Parce que ça m'intéresse d'essayer pour voir ce que ça donne.

----------

## BENJI

J'ai testé hier soir.

Mais rien de changé toujours des problème d'affichage de police...

Côté instabilité peut-être un mieux mais c'est tellement aléatoire que finalement j'en sais rien.

Alors avez-vous une idée sur ce que je peux tenter d'autre... installer la 1.6 mais comment ?

----------

## xaviermiller

la 1.6 est probablement dans un overlay  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

overlay xorg-x11 ou un truc comme ça

----------

## razer

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Tu fais comment ?
> 
> Parce que ça m'intéresse d'essayer pour voir ce que ça donne.

 

Soit tu installes ubuntu 9.04

Soit tu utilises en overlay

Ensuite, tu attends quelques minutes, que ton PC freeze : victoire, Xorg 1.6 s'est parfaitement installé

Pour l'instant, avec le driver ATI libre (X300), mon record est d'environ 3 heures sans plantages

----------

## geekounet

Chez moi ça tourne nickel Xorg 1.6, aucun plantage, ça tient des jours.  :Smile:  (enfin tant que je garde le driver intel en 2.5.1)

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, mais sur Linux ou BSD ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Raaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh, j'ai découvert hier que ma télécommande ATI ne marche plus avec xorg 1.5 !!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Les boutons des applis marchent, mais plus le contrôle de la souris.... pfffffffffffffffffffff

Zavez pas vu un truc passer par hasard?

Nan parce que depuis que le serveur wiki Gentoo a craché et tout perdu, tous les liens google c'est du 404 ...

----------

## xaviermiller

FreeBSD utilise XOrg 1.6. Je suis tenté par l'essayer  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  depuis que le serveur wiki Gentoo a craché et tout perdu, tous les liens google c'est du 404 ...

 

Le mainteneur du wiki prétend avoir récupéré 99% de l'ancien site : tu peux peut-être tenter ta chance en faisant une recherche dans les Archives ?

----------

## BENJI

Je reprends mon post que j'avais délaissé car je vivais avec mon problème.

Mais j'ai du nouveau   :Very Happy:  .

J'ai renomé mon fichier xorg.conf en xorg.conf.disabel.

Et j'ai redémarré le PC.

Résultat les polices dans KDM ne bave plus ! !

Bon maintenant ça ne me dis pas ce qui cloche dans mon fichier de conf !

J'avais fait un état de mes messages d'erreur ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5691071.html#5691071

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Bon maintenant ça ne me dis pas ce qui cloche dans mon fichier de conf !

 

Tu n'as donné qu'une partie de ton fichier de conf : difficile par conséquent de faire un diagnostic !

Ma boule de cristal me susurre quand même deux ou trois choses :

- Erreurs de modules : freetype et type1 n'existent plus => supprimer les entrées correspondantes !

- Warnings "directory does not exist" : les répertoires de polices sont maintenant automatiquement détectés => supprimer toutes les lignes "FontPath"

- Warning "no mode requested" : tu n'as probablement pas de Modes, voire carrément pas de Subsection Display dans ta section Screen ...

Pour le reste, faudrait voir la totalité de ton fichier de conf...

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour la réponse je pense que tu n'es pas loin du compte mais voici mon fichier de conf comme demandé

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090617

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "xtrap"

        #Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        # Compiz

        Option      "UseEvents"         "false"

        Option      "RenderAccel"       "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "enable"

EndSection

## ben : added the 28/04/09

#

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "AutoAddDevices"   "False"

EndSection
```

----------

## ghoti

 *Quote:*   

> A SUPPRIMER
> 
> (dans la Section "Files")
> 
>         FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> A RAJOUTER
> 
> (dans la Section "Screen",  SubSection "Display")
> 
>                 Viewport   0 0
> ...

 

Concernant le message "(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed" : il résulte probablement de l'option "AutoAddDevices" mise à "false".

Peut-être as-tu encore des fichiers de config d'input inutiles dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy ?

On peut à la rigueur comprendre que xorg se plaigne puisque tu l'as compilé avec le flag "hal" mais à mon sens ce devrait au plus être un warning (WW) et non une erreur.

A moins évidemment que l'erreur vienne d'ailleurs : vois dans les log s'il ne parle pas d'evdev autre part  que dans cette erreur...

Les messages qui ne sont ni (WW) ni (EE), c'est du blabla normal et si on n'est pas d'une curiosité maladive, on s'empresse de s'en taper doucement  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## BENJI

J'ai fait ce que tu m'as dis.

Pour l'instant je ne peux pas vérifier visuellement (je ne suis pas chez moi !).

Mais voilà les log

Les erreurs :

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed
```

les warning :

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ grep "(WW)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1600x1200"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing.
```

et mon xorg.conf

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "xtrap"

        #Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        # Compiz

        Option      "UseEvents"         "false"

        Option      "RenderAccel"       "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1600x1200""1280x1024""1024x768""800x600""640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "enable"

EndSection

## ben : added the 28/04/09

#

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "AutoAddDevices"   "False"

EndSection
```

 Merci pour ton aide !

----------

## BENJI

Verdict !

Bon les modes que tu m'a dis de mettre sont trop laids parce que mon écran n'a pas une résolution 4/3. C'est pas grave je le savais d'avance c'était pour le test, et je mettrais celui qui va bien plus tard (un moyen simple pour le connaitre ?).

Sinon, toutes ces modifications n'ont pas résolu mon pb de polices qui bavent dans kdm. Donc ce n'était pas ça. C'est pas grave le ménage c'est jamais inutile.

Je fais donc un test, le même xorg.conf sans 

```
Load  "glx" 
```

 (c'est bien celui là qui gère l'accélération 3D ?)

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Bon les modes que tu m'a dis de mettre sont trop laids parce que mon écran n'a pas une résolution 4/3.

 

Petite mise au point : je t'ai simplement donné l'option dont l'absence provoque le "warning" !

Cependant, les écrans modernes sont capables de communiquer leurs capacités au système, en particulier les "modes" qu'ils supportent.

L'option "modes" n'est plus nécessaire dans la plupart des cas et c'est bien ce que dit le "warning" nvidia : "vous n'avez pas exigé de mode particulier, bon ben dans ce cas je vais automatiquement en sélectionner un moi-même".

Bref : laisse tomber l'option "modes" et admire simplement la beauté du warning !  :Wink: 

Sinon, si tu veux vraiment te casser la tête avec un xorg.conf, et puisque tes polices ne bavent pas quand tu n'as pas de xorg.conf, essaye de supprimer les options une à une jusqu'à ce que l'affichage soit correct ...

----------

## BENJI

oui, c'est ce que je compte faire mais je pense que c'est glx qui me met le bazard !

Comme je te l'ai écrit pour les modes je savais d'avance que ce serait laid.

Merci.

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> je pense que c'est glx qui me met le bazard !

 

Ou peut-être "composite" ? En tout cas, il semble que cette option ne s'entendait pas bien avec glx sur les anciennes versions du serveur, à tel point que glx était désactivé par défaut si composite était activé ...

Perso, je n'ai pas l'option composite et tout marche très bien.

----------

## brubru

Quel version de nvidia-drivers a mis finalement ? voir https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=265260

Est-ce que les applications de wine (ex: winecfg) ont un affichage lisible ?

----------

## BENJI

ah !

Intéressant mon driver est justement le 96.43.09

```
*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 96.43.09

      Latest version installed: 96.43.09

      Size of files: 27,907 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA
```

Mais comment passer à la version 96.43.11 ?

J'ai de plus dans mon package.mask cette ligne :

```
>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-97.0.0
```

Je ne sais plus pourquoi mais il y avait une très bonne raison

----------

## brubru

 *Quote:*   

> Mais comment passer à la version 96.43.11 ?

 

Simplement avec un

=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.11 ~x86

ou

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~x86

dans ton package.keywords

(tu pourras l'enlever quand le paquet passera en stable)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai de plus dans mon package.mask cette ligne :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'est parce que les versions supérieures du drivers ne supportent plus ta carte graphique, il faut rester sur les fameux « legacy drivers ».

Par exemple avec ma geforce fx 7500 j'ai >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177 comme masque et sur un autre pc avec une geforce4 ça doit être comme toi.

Il y a néanmoins des mise à jour mineure (96.43.xx) pour corriger quelques bogues et supporter les noyaux/xorg plus récents.

----------

## BENJI

Très instructif, merci !

J'ai mis à jour le driver nvidia en ajoutant nvidia-drivers dans /etc/portage.keywords.

Je ne suis pas sur place pour vérifier que ça à résolu le problème je verrai ce soir.

En tout cas merci !

----------

## BENJI

C'est fini plus de problème.

Merci pour le coup de main !

----------

## BENJI

[erreur de manipulation]Last edited by BENJI on Fri Jul 24, 2009 2:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Biloute

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> FreeBSD utilise XOrg 1.6. Je suis tenté par l'essayer 

 

Je viens de passer en 1.6 depuis hier avec le nouveau video-intel-2.8.0 et ça tourne trés bien pour le moment sans kernel mode setting

Avec (KMS), j'ai essayé avec l'option grub i915.modeset=1, j'ai un écran noir avec un /var/log/Xorg.0.log totalement vide.

Mais pour l'instant j'utilise le kernel 2.6.30-r2 ça passera peut-être avec le 2.6.31

----------

## xaviermiller

Je suis aussi sur le nouveau Xorg, driver intel et kernel 2.6.30. IntelFB supporte magnifiquement (enfin !) ma résolution 1024x600 nativement, et dès le boot !   :Cool:   Fini les chipots avec Grub2 patché qui marche mal  :Wink: 

----------

